# Gps problems



## Jaybap (Dec 4, 2011)

Ok so my issue is that every time I install a new Rom my gps works fine for the first couple of a hours but after a while the gps starts taking up to a minute to lock on. I dont know what is different from when the fresh install to a few hours later but it happens every time. Anyone have any ideas? Im running Jts ICS by the way.


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

I normally only turn it on when Im using it and it always seems to work great. For some reason leaving gps on all the time causes issues, not sure why.


----------

